# 1987 toyota pickup truck thoughts??? *she's all mine*



## Corey J (Jul 10, 2014)

A guy down the road from me is selling an 87 toyota truck extended cab with 113,000 miles on it. It's fuel injected with a 5 speed manual transmission and four wheel drive. It has cold AC and a hot heater. The interior is in great condition and there aren't any known issues with the truck. And it also just got a new clutch. He's selling it for 6k. What are yalls thoughts? I know these are good trucks and they last forever so I'm kind of interested. 6k seems high but I've done my research and that's pretty much the going price. Thanks!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 11, 2014)

IMO that is not many miles and if it is in the condition it sounds to be I would say it is a fair price. How is the exterior? Any dents, rust? These trucks were some tough trucks. Check for any leaks around transfer case, differentials, oil pan. A regular problem was the timing chain rubbing water pump and putting hole in it. If you know a mechanic and your serious it might be worth letting them do a quick check on it. It is 27 years old


----------



## Corey J (Jul 11, 2014)

The rust that it had was cut out and repaired. There's not any body damage and it actually has a fresh paint job. My dad is a really good mechanic so I'll have him with me to look it over. We're checking it out today so I'll have an update. And I'll definitely check for the timing belt/water pump issue! Thanks man!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 11, 2014)

If it is the V6, I wouldn't pay that much. They have known head and head gasket issues.  the 4 cylinder is a much better engine


----------



## Corey J (Jul 11, 2014)

It's a 4 cylinder


----------



## Corey J (Jul 11, 2014)

It's actually got the 220RE engine.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 11, 2014)

IMHO...too much.  But all Toyota's are going for too much these days.  I'm guessing it is 4x4?

Can't stand the 84-88 model bodystyle, but that's just personal   Had an 83 and a 94.  The 94 had the 22re and the 83 had the 20r.  Both are bullet proof.

Also, watch for water leaks.  My 94 had the radiator go...then the water pump go.  Just replace them at the same time if you do as replacing one without the other will usually cause the other to go out within a week.  Don't push it with the temp gauge high....the headgasket in the 22re was a bit finicky too and if you drive on hot temps, you're asking for issues.

The 22re had the timing chain guide issues.  They're plastic and will wear over time.  If that happens, the chain jump and you'll have big issues.  You can replace the plastic guides with metal ones...kit is about $50.  I'd recommend doing it in the not so distant future.  Most have it done by 180k as that is when they seem to start to go...not sure if age has much to do with it or just mileage.

From a resale/4x4 point of view, the 86 forward are looked down on because they have IFS up front and not a straight axle.  The 85 was "the year" that had both the fuel injected and straight axle...so those usually fetch a touch more $$.

Good luck....Toyota made/makes a great truck and the 22re is a great engine.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 11, 2014)

I had an '87, 2-wheel drive, single cab automatic with the 22R engine (carburated and not fuel injected) as my first vehicle. I bought it from my dad in 1996 with 84,000 miles on it, he was the original owner. The head gasket went out on it around 60,000 miles and at that time the mechanic said it was good it happened then as the timing chain had stretched so much that it broke a dampener and had rubbed the block. If it had run much longer it would have rubbed into a water jacket. Anyway it was an excellent truck and never gave me a bit of trouble. As a matter of fact around 110,000 miles I had to change the fan clutch and that was it. I sold it with 119,000 miles on it and about a year later I saw it on the back of a flat bed tow truck as it had been totaled. I cried a little.

They are extremely easy vehicles to work on, even the fuel injected ones. I'd imagine that you can expect around 15 mpg around city and 17 hwy, that is unless the tires and suspension have been modified. I'm not sure 6K is a good deal or not, probably closer to 4500 - 4800 imo based on its age and the likely hood that you will have to work on it sooner rather than later, again because of its age.

If you pull the trigger, post of some pictures. I wouldn't mind taking a stroll down memory lane.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 11, 2014)

I had a 88 4cyl 5sp 4wd it was good truck it had 168k when I sold it in 03 for $3,800 A buddy of mine just bought a 94 4wd ext cab v6 auto he paid $3,200 for it its a nice truck but Im not really fan of theV6 auto I would rather have a 4cyl 5sp.I had


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2014)

You want buy one with that little miles on it. Id offer him 4. I had a 87. Best little yota Ive had. It was tough as nails. Ran forever and that when I was really rough on one. It had 120 on it and I gave 5k I guess in about 96 or so. They hold their value.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 11, 2014)

You can buy a newer Toyota for that. I'd say it's about 2500 over priced. Look on craigslist for a while. I try to look long and hard before I buy something. Usually if you wait you can find a better deal.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 11, 2014)

tree cutter 08 said:


> You can buy a newer Toyota for that. I'd say it's about 2500 over priced. Look on craigslist for a while. I try to look long and hard before I buy something. Usually if you wait you can find a better deal.



X2 on this


----------



## Corey J (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank guys. I really wish he was selling it for cheaper. And I have a feeling he's not gonna work that much on the price. You're right. I just have to be patient. And watch craigslist religiously


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2014)

A 95 on market place with 150k on it. Cheaper than this 87.


----------



## DAVE (Jul 14, 2014)

27 year old truck is not worth the trouble even if it is free.


----------



## Corey J (Jul 14, 2014)

DAVE said:


> 27 year old truck is not worth the trouble even if it is free.



What trouble?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Thank guys. I really wish he was selling it for cheaper. And I have a feeling he's not gonna work that much on the price. You're right. I just have to be patient. And watch craigslist religiously





Be patient Corey, shop, shop, shop.  Best time to buy something is when you don't need it right away.  Took me 3 yrs to find my LTZ at the right price.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2014)

Post some pics, I love older yotas!


----------



## Corey J (Jul 14, 2014)

Sweet sweet ride quack!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be patient Corey, shop, shop, shop.  Best time to buy something is when you don't need it right away.  Took me 3 yrs to find my LTZ at the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 795226


This one is done right!!! I had the pleasure of driving it and I couldn't tell a difference between this one and a stock truck in how it drove...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2014)

Corey J said:


> What trouble?




Corey anytime you're buying something that old, even with low mileage, there's a good chance that it'll dolla you to death, not always, but been there done that.

Good luck young man, thanks for the compliment !! 





blood on the ground said:


> This one is done right!!! I had the pleasure of driving it and I couldn't tell a difference between this one and a stock truck in how it drove...





I liked it betta when yo wife drove it . . .


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2014)

DAVE said:


> 27 year old truck is not worth the trouble even if it is free.





Corey J said:


> What trouble?



Corey...DAVE believes everything over 5 years old is too old. You can search his posts and it is his normal response. 

I love older trucks because you can work on them pretty easily. There are really only a few things that are common on that engine....water pump....timing belt etc etc. Rust in the bed on the early 80s model. Dash cracking.....etcetc. but I wouldn't hesitate to drive an older vehicle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corey anytime you're buying something that old, even with low mileage, there's a good chance that it'll dolla you to death, not always, but been there done that.
> 
> Good luck young man, thanks for the compliment !!
> 
> ...


...LOL


----------



## Corey J (Jul 15, 2014)

Picked up this beauty yesterday! She is do clean it's hard to believe. The interior is awesome as is the exterior. I'll have to take pics of the inside and the engine tomorrow. Here she is...1987 Toyota 4x4 Sr5 Pickup.


----------



## Broncobird (Jul 15, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Picked up this beauty yesterday! She is do clean it's hard to believe. The interior is awesome as is the exterior. I'll have to take pics of the inside and the engine tomorrow. Here she is...1987 Toyota 4x4 Sr5 Pickup.



Very nice you dont see many Toyotas that nice that old.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Picked up this beauty yesterday! She is do clean it's hard to believe. The interior is awesome as is the exterior. I'll have to take pics of the inside and the engine tomorrow. Here she is...1987 Toyota 4x4 Sr5 Pickup.



stick some buckshots on her and your good to go!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 16, 2014)

Good looking truck.  Congratulations.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice.  Congrats on the truck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Sweet ride Corey, throw some tires and rims on her and she'll be good to go !!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 16, 2014)

Corey this is the 87 I have, still quiet a bit of work to go on it. If you ever need a bed for yours let me know I still have the one I took off mine. Like I said in PM, mine is for playing not everyday driving.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 16, 2014)

Is that the one the guy you know had?


----------



## Corey J (Jul 16, 2014)

7 point said:


> Is that the one the guy you know had?



Yes it is. It's one of the cleanest little toyotas I've seen. Here are more pics.


----------



## Corey J (Jul 16, 2014)

22re


----------



## Corey J (Jul 16, 2014)

Low miles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

Almost broke in kiddo !!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2014)

Its nice. Will last a while. One thing I would do if he didn't is change timing chain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Its nice. Will last a while. One thing I would do if he didn't is change timing chain.




Good point, I was wondering about that too???


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 16, 2014)

nice looking truck


----------



## glynr329 (Jul 16, 2014)

Make sure you change timing chain I am on my 4 th motor. Sweet truck wish I could find one like that.


----------



## 7 point (Jul 16, 2014)

You got your self a nice truck take care of it and it will last you a long time . here's a little word of experience if you play in the mud you will ware it out fast.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow Corey that truck is clean. Take care of it buddy and it'll take care of you. They don't make um like that anymore I assure you.  Heck I'd leave it just like it is, tires and all.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 16, 2014)

That one is clean. Judging on the looks and mileage it's been takin care of. Should last a long time. Congrats.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice truck guy

Put all new hoses and a oil change and drive it. There is a small 1" elbow hose on the driver's side motor that circulates coolant. Most people and shop's miss it and it fry's the motor. Don't worry about the timing chain until the tensioner wears and you hear it slapping. 

It needs some 33's though. Lol


----------



## j_seph (Jul 17, 2014)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice truck guy
> 
> Put all new hoses and a oil change and drive it. There is a small 1" elbow hose on the driver's side motor that circulates coolant. Most people and shop's miss it and it fry's the motor. Don't worry about the timing chain until the tensioner wears and you hear it slapping.
> 
> It needs some 33's though. Lol


mine never made a noise before it ate the hole in the waterpump


----------



## Corey J (Jul 21, 2014)

Got new tires and the original Sr5 wheels on today! I think she looks good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Corey, that`s a fine lookin` truck. Take care of that one.


----------



## kc65 (Jul 21, 2014)

good investment...had an 84 with 211,000 miles, traded in for a 99 in 98 and now have 289,000 hard miles on it. miss that 84..sweet truck Corey your gonna love it....


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 22, 2014)

Those tires made a large improvement!


----------



## 7 point (Jul 23, 2014)

That is really a nice ride I like that better than the Tacoma.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 27, 2014)

awesome truck! I've grown up owning 3, a 79 a 88 and a 91. they are outstanding vehicals! Doe's your 87 have the independent front suspension or a straight front axle? Its hard to tell for sure from picks


----------



## Corey J (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks! It's got the independent suspension In the front. I know people like the straight axle but I plan on keeping this one on the road. So the IFS will do.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 28, 2014)

Corey J said:


> Thanks! It's got the independent suspension In the front. I know people like the straight axle but I plan on keeping this one on the road. So the IFS will do.



That'll be a very comfortable ride!


----------



## Corey J (Aug 3, 2014)

I put the decals on today


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 4, 2014)

Corey, were you able to talk the seller down much before you pulled the trigger?


----------



## DSGB (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a good lookin' truck!


----------

